
Lack of Smart Engineers Considered Harmful  - prakash
http://vijaygill.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/lack-of-smart-engineers-considered-harmful/
======
ramanujan
I was surprised to see AOL called out as having brilliant network engineers.
On the other hand I suppose they must have some competent sector of the
business.

~~~
aminuit
He mentions AOL and UUNET because he has worked at AOL and UUNET. The blog
post is 90% strokefest and has no real point.

